# V day gifts for her



## Oneillo77 (Sep 13, 2021)

With Valentine’s Day approaching fast, what are some gift ideas?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

gosh i don't know. i kind of went all out for Xmas presents. And we did do two short vacations in January already. i am kind of out of ideas


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

I got her a vinyl decal that I'll put on the corner of the rear-view mirror of her car on the 13th that says "Hey Beautiful" It was a whopping $4. That's all I'll be getting for her. She'll love it.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Back in September when the garden sections of the stores was clearing out, I bought a bunch of flower bulbs on clearance. I told her then that this was her Valentines gift. On Valentines day, I'll take her out and remind her that he flowers should be popping out in a couple of months.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

You can never ever go wrong with roses. Sure, the florists up the price, but women love flowers. Candy? a small box should do.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I like experiences better than gifts. Get an airbnb for a weekend or even an evening.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a female person, and own every "thing" I'd every want to own...so getting me "stuff" isn't really all that romantic to me. What I would love is a gift that's homemade and/or an experience. 

That's because when you make something, you put some of yourself into that gift. It doesn't have to be anything big: paint a mason jar and put a few flowers in it. Write a letter or a poem. Bake a cookie  Frame a good photo of us. 

And if it's an experience, that means you want to spend time with me: so let's go somewhere we've never been, or try something we've never tried (or do something we both enjoyed!). Let's go to that little cabin that's a hidden gem. Let's go to a car show! Let's try a AAA ballgame. Let's go see waterfalls or lighthouses or museums...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ya know what is coming back, and makes excellent presents? CONCERT TICKETS. 
i gave the wife some Blue Oyster Cult tix for march at xmas time....for instance.





__





Buy Hard Rock & Metal Tickets! | TicketNetwork.com®


Hard Rock & Metal tickets on sale now! Huge selection of tickets for Hard Rock / Metal events available. safe, Secure, and Easy Ordering. call (888) 456-8499 Today!




www.ticketnetwork.com


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

A cooking class/date night is always a good idea, too. We did one a while ago where we learned how to properly make sushi. It was awesome.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Zedd said:


> A cooking class/date night is always a good idea, too. We did one a while ago where we learned how to properly make sushi. It was awesome.


Sushi? Thought that was catch fish. Cut up fish. Serve. (Kidding)


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

The best present ever!......


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> The best present ever!......
> View attachment 82724


Cut a hole in the box, put your …


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> The best present ever!......
> View attachment 82724


Shhhhhh!!!!!!!

this is what I’m getting my wife for V day. It’s a secret!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I prefer to do things rather than give things. We are seeing a concert together and staying overnight at a spa.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate buying roses because everything around here is so… blah.

Prior to moving to the greater SA area a few years ago, there was this little mom-and-pop gift shop/florist just a couple minutes away from the house and they always had the best roses.

Wish I could find something like that here.


----------



## pippo (Jan 12, 2022)

Zedd said:


> A cooking class/date night is always a good idea, too. We did one a while ago where we learned how to properly make sushi. It was awesome.


Thats original. Good one, zedd.


----------



## pippo (Jan 12, 2022)

Longtime Hubby said:


> You can never ever go wrong with roses. Sure, the florists up the price, but women love flowers. Candy? a small box should do.


Roses are, well, main stream, but you CAN go wrong with roses. They are the most polluting of all agricultural plants/products. Kinda like sugar. Nitrogen and phosphate runoff, pesticide runoff, herbicides that kill pollinating bees, and they consume vast quantities of water. In Kenya, Uganda, and Zambia entire lakes have been drained for the insatiable appetite for roses in the EU and the USA. 

Go to a fine restaurant instead. With no roses on the tables.


----------



## pippo (Jan 12, 2022)

I dont "celebrate" Valentines Day. It is a commercial Holiday, promoted by florists, Peter Paul/Almond Joy, Hersheys, and Mars candy Companies, and Hallmark. It emphesizes buying material things to show love. It is a day of obligation rather than true love. No plastic smiles or show. And I will not be beholden to show my love to the wife on a day that has been prescribed for me, Feb 14th, I show it when I like, every day. I do not wait for one day in the year to say I Love You.

Its all here:





__





The Business of Holidays book






www.thriftbooks.com


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I usually do a nice dinner out.


----------



## Oneillo77 (Sep 13, 2021)

Amazon.com: The Adventure Challenge Couples Edition - 50 Scratch-Off Adventures & Date Night Games for Couples, Couples Scratch Off Book, Couples Adventure Book for Anniversary or Wedding Gift : Staff of The Adventure Challenge: Books


Amazon.com: The Adventure Challenge Couples Edition - 50 Scratch-Off Adventures & Date Night Games for Couples, Couples Scratch Off Book, Couples Adventure Book for Anniversary or Wedding Gift : Staff of The Adventure Challenge: Books



www.amazon.com


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Oneillo77 said:


> Amazon.com: The Adventure Challenge Couples Edition - 50 Scratch-Off Adventures & Date Night Games for Couples, Couples Scratch Off Book, Couples Adventure Book for Anniversary or Wedding Gift : Staff of The Adventure Challenge: Books
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: The Adventure Challenge Couples Edition - 50 Scratch-Off Adventures & Date Night Games for Couples, Couples Scratch Off Book, Couples Adventure Book for Anniversary or Wedding Gift : Staff of The Adventure Challenge: Books
> ...


We got this for Christmas for each other. Completed the first few and it has been great fun. I would highly recommend it. We got the In Bed version too


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

GusPolinski said:


> I hate buying roses because everything around here is so… blah.
> 
> Prior to moving to the greater SA area a few years ago, there was this little mom-and-pop gift shop/florist just a couple minutes away from the house and they always had the best roses.
> 
> Wish I could find something like that here.


Sometimes there are floral places at farmers markets. But not always.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> We got this for Christmas for each other. Completed the first few and it has been great fun. I would highly recommend it. We got the In Bed version too


Love this kind of stuff. There are also tons of free lists online that you can use and customize for your person.

Learning and sharing sensual massage techniques is a good one too.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

We're planning on dinner at our favorite upscale restaurant then walking around the corner to a boutique hotel to spend the night.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

We don't do gifts, neither of us are bothered about them. We usually go out. We actually went early this year (last night in fact) to see Rob Brydon at a Theatre in a nearby City.
You may not have heard of him but he is very well known in the UK. A very talented fully man.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, valentine's is on Monday, Strike one
It's just a meaningless catholic saints day, Strike two
It's a day people celebrate their love for each other, Well that about wraps it.
So I guess I'll do the same thing I do every Monday that she doesn't work. Let her lay in bed reading printed porn until 2 pm. Then she can shower alone, and go back to bed. It's really all she wants. 
I wonder if I can find a DVD of Guardians of the Galaxy 2 for that night. It will take my mind off missing her.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

is there going to be a "WHAT SHOULD I BUY FOR MY HUSBAND FOR V DAY" thread too?

what are we, chopped liver?


----------



## Oneillo77 (Sep 13, 2021)

Can an admin change the title? Us


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> is there going to be a "WHAT SHOULD I BUY FOR MY HUSBAND FOR V DAY" thread too?
> 
> what are we, chopped liver?


I need ideas!! 

I don't want to TJ but I need to know what husbands want for VD???


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> I need ideas!!
> 
> I don't want to TJ but I need to know what husbands want for VD???


My wife is all I need. For me the best present would be for her to secretly buy some sexy lingerie, put it on while I'm not looking and get a surprise seduction.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> I need ideas!!
> 
> I don't want to TJ but I need to know what husbands want for VD???


new lithium battery for his drill.

a nice bottle of good quality bourbon, like from this list:





10 Highest-Scoring Whiskies in the Fall 2021 Buying Guide


These whiskies from Ardbeg, Balvenie, Barrell, Bruichladdich, Paul John, and more all scored high marks in the Fall 2021 issue.




www.whiskyadvocate.com





one of those new wireless pulsating back massagers. Trumedic makes a good one, but there are a ton of them out there. (looks like they call them "massage guns")

A gift card to a gun range that has machine gun shoots.

a new high end fishing reel


----------



## Oneillo77 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hot sauce and beef jerky monthly clubs are fun. I got those last year.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

What do husbands want for Valentines day?
1) Husbands give gifts on Valentine's day. We don't expect anything.
2) You forgot to say "Don't suggest anything sexual"
3) If your husband hits the mark on Valentines Day, you may wish to reward him on March 14. The traditional gift is Steak and a BJ.
Or Well, Chopped Liver would at least be something different.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Add me to the "I don't need a gift" list. I like a good date night though. Dinner and a movie, then home for sexy times. It works for not just Valentine's Day, but also random Friday nights and also made up holidays like "celebrate sea otters" day.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Not to be corny but We practice loving each other every day. Roses one a year doesn't change the behaviors from the rest of the year. So we don't specifically do valentines day.

He has started though in recent years getting me a new sex toy for either Christmas or V-day.

I haven't figured out an appropriate reciprocal gift though..... I already got him a vibrating butt plug. 

Anywhooo. I'll take my daily coffee over some over priced going to die in 10 days roses.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Well last year she purchased me a nice Dewalt table saw to replace my 17 year old table saw that I literally had to sometimes kick to get it to turn on 🤣. I do woodworking, so it was a very useful gift for me. 

I purchased her a Motorbunny. If you don't know what that is, look it up > I had to pick her up to help her in bed once done.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Electric chain saw would be nice....good for small projects, such as limbing trees. Stihl and Ego make good ones


----------



## Oneillo77 (Sep 13, 2021)

I just did one of these, think it will be a winner!!









Make Your Own Personalized Books for Family & Friends | LoveBook


LoveBook® makes it easy to build personalized books & gifts online to celebrate birthdays, anniversaries, holidays, or just because!




lovebookonline.com


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i just saw a TV ad for Adoreme.com. all sorts of sexy bras and panties.

IF you want to give your hubby a good valentines day present, get some of those, in the hotest sexiest style they have. then wear them and when he least expects it, rip off your blouse to show him!


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Oneillo77 said:


> With Valentine’s Day approaching fast, what are some gift ideas?


Diamonds are a girl’s best friend. Buy her a diamond.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> i just saw a TV ad for Adoreme.com. all sorts of sexy bras and panties.
> 
> IF you want to give your hubby a good valentines day present, get some of those, in the hotest sexiest style they have. then wear them and when he least expects it, rip off your blouse to show him!


I would find something from somewhere else. Poor quality. My wife sent it all back.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> I would find something from somewhere else. Poor quality. My wife sent it all back.


Really?

good to know.
my wife ONLY buys that sort of thing from Victorias secret. I used to love those Fredricks of holliwood sites at the mall, but she said the quality was worse than trash

sadly, it seems the equation is:
Trashy Lingerie = trashy quality

interesting side story....was looking for some sexy lingerie for the wife....and went to this "Lingerie store" in Lawrence MA. i was wandering around looking over the lingerie, and it was pretty trashy. then some hot woman walked up and said "would you like me to model that for you?". so i said...well....OK. we went into this back room, and indeed she showed up wearing the piece i wanted to buy. but then she started moving around in very sexy ways, and pretty much invited me to take out my schlong and play with it as she danced. only then did it dawn on me she was a hooker, and this was not really an actual "lingerie store". i had never heard of such a thing So i tipped her, bought the lingerie, my wife tried it on and after prancing around a little, she said "boy this is ****ty lingerie".....and that was the last time i went shopping for lingerie without her coming along!


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> Really?
> 
> good to know.
> my wife ONLY buys that sort of thing from Victorias secret. I used to love those Fredricks of holliwood sites at the mall, but she said the quality was worse than trash
> ...


www.secrestinlace.com is a nice quality site. My wife has purchased some nice lingerie from this site. Colors have been limited since COVID, however, nice garter belts, panties and camisoles and other items. Expensive but worth it.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

pastasauce79 said:


> I need ideas!!
> 
> I don't want to TJ but I need to know what husbands want for VD???


Our wives dolled up and sexy.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Diamonds are a girl’s best friend. Buy her a diamond.


Not always☺


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Wife’s decided we are keeping our two infant granddaughters VDay....so my son and his wife can go out. I told her get ready for grand baby number three lol.


----------

